# Hopalong Cassidy Whizzer



## rjs5700 (Apr 15, 2009)

Just finished my latest project. It's a mock-up of a 1950 Rollfast Hoppy bike with a Whizzer WC1 motor.


----------



## eazywind (Apr 15, 2009)

*Sweet!*

Very nice Phil! Just what a kid into cowboys needed back in the 50's, a fast bike with a motor!!!! Marc


----------



## JLarkin (Apr 16, 2009)

You really put the details in your bikes.  Super nice!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, that's too nice to ride!  That's an interesting way of setting up the drum brake... I have one on the same springer setup that I had to alter the springer for. How do you find that springer works? They actually seem to absorb the bumps unlike some...


----------



## rjs5700 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys.
balloontirecruiser......the Rollfast and Monark style springers usually have too much sideplay in them which can make them too squirrely and scary to ride at any speed. I usually lock them up so they don't function. The Schwinn and CWC type springers are the best and work very well. The extra weight of the motor and rider also have some bearing on how they work.


----------

